# vaccinating against PMV and/or paratyphoid



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

I have just read about the importance of vaccinating your birds, but is it better to vaccinate for PMV, paratyphoid, or is it better to vaccinate for both? I never really knew you could vaccinate pigeons and now I want to! Also, when and how would be good to vaccinate them? Thanks!
Stacie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think the conventional wisdom is to vaccinate for PMV, Paratyphoid, and Pox.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

All three? Is it ok to use all at the same time?
Stacie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please see this thread and the additional thread linked in one of the posts:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10859highlight=vaccinations

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You can do them all at the same time. My vet did it for me and all my birds were fine.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The youngsters will require boosters, also. 

Pox is done at 4 to 6 weeks of age and its for life, no need to do that one annually.


----------



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

Thank you all for the information!
Stacie


----------

